# HBO Go SUCKS vs HBO Now



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

I was delighted to hear HBO Go was finally available on TiVo.

So happy? I cancelled HBO Now...called FIOS and added HBO to my subscription. BTW, I'm 75/75.

Tomorrow? I'll reverse it all. 

I added HBO Go 4 days ago. I activated my TiVo. All was well, until 24 hours later when I was asked to 'activate my device' again.

And again.

And again.

HBO Now? Perfect. Never had those issues. I watch it on AppleTV and my NVidia Shield 4k STB.

Plus, even when I activated again on the TiVo? Buffering, slow, stutters...nothing like that with HBO Now.

Goodbye Go! Hello (again) Now!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

HD_Dude said:


> I was delighted to hear HBO Go was finally available on TiVo.
> 
> So happy? I cancelled HBO Now...called FIOS and added HBO to my subscription. BTW, I'm 75/75.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Aside from the issues above, what's your perception of HD picture quality for HBO GO vs. HBO NOW? Try watching something on HBO GO on your Apple TV or Nvidia Shield and see how you think that compares to how HBO NOW looked on the same device. I'm curious about this as I've never thought HBO GO looks as good as other streaming services -- Amazon, Netflix, even Hulu (at 720p and just 3.2 Mbps bitrate!) all look better to me than HBO GO. Although I will say that HBO GO on my Apple TV looks a little better than HBO GO on TiVo.

I've never tried HBO NOW but may do so in the future.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Interesting. Aside from the issues above, what's your perception of HD picture quality for HBO GO vs. HBO NOW? Try watching something on HBO GO on your Apple TV or Nvidia Shield and see how you think that compares to how HBO NOW looked on the same device. I'm curious about this as I've never thought HBO GO looks as good as other streaming services -- Amazon, Netflix, even Hulu (at 720p and just 3.2 Mbps bitrate!) all look better to me than HBO GO. Although I will say that HBO GO on my Apple TV looks a little better than HBO GO on TiVo.
> 
> I've never tried HBO NOW but may do so in the future.


If there's a difference in picture quality, it's minor, at least in my home theater. AppleTV is very stable, looks great and never asks for a unnecessary activation.

But, HBO Go has issues. It often asks for a new activation, as I mentioned. It also forgets you've seen half an episode, and often doesn't give you the 'resume' option. Only plays from the start. Audio is good, picture looks on par with Now...but the whole experience is less stable - again, it buffers, stutters and stops.

If I leave the Roamio Pro and use the Samsung 4K TV instead? Same deal. Buffering, slow to load (if at all), with one difference - on the 4K Samsung, the picture is better by far. By miles. More clear, more colorful, better dynamic range...more vibrant.

But unfortunately, Samsung 4Ks only have HBO Go...not Now.

EDIT: Since writing the above note, now HBO Go will not load at all on the Samsung TV. Nothing. Speedtest.net has me at 83 Meg down. And everything is hardwired - no wifi.

Netflix, Amazon Instant Video, YouTube - all works, and all is in 4K even...but HBO Go...will not work.

See 'ya!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Wow. 

I've never had an issue with HBO go on any platform. I can see why you are unhappy.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Wow.
> 
> I've never had an issue with HBO go on any platform. I can see why you are unhappy.


Thanks.

I'll keep open the possibility that it's just having blips. So maybe a week.

We'll see.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Trying to use HBO GO on Sunday nights, when new episodes of original series roll out, is the worst in my opinion. I only had one short buffering pause this past Sun night but I remember once just giving up and finishing a movie the next day. HBO NOW is built on the more reliable streaming platform of MLB. They should switch HBO GO over to the same platform because what they have now sometimes can't cope with demand.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

MLB does have a great platform. And PQ gets better every year. Still not up to cable/satellite HD level but better than SD. Almost there.


----------



## dbtom (Feb 14, 2002)

I think the issue is with the Tivo implementation of HBO Go and not HBO Go vs HBO now. Last night I tried to show my wife how cool it is to have HBO Go on Tivo and it said I needed to activate. A real pain, so I just forget it. I mainly use HBO Go on Xbox One and haven't had issues with reactivation.

With that said, I think this whole cable company "Go" authentication model is pretty poorly implemented and problematic. While I don't have to reauthorize on Xbox with HBO, it is a constant problem with Showtime, Starz and other "Go" channels. And why should I need to authorize these individual apps anyway? Please let me just log in once. There really needs to be a better way to do this...


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

dbtom said:


> I think the issue is with the Tivo implementation of HBO Go and not HBO Go vs HBO now. Last night I tried to show my wife how cool it is to have HBO Go on Tivo and it said I needed to activate. A real pain, so I just forget it. I mainly use HBO Go on Xbox One and haven't had issues with reactivation. If this is a global problem (most people seeing it) then it certainly is a bug that needs to be fixed.
> 
> With that said, I think this whole cable company "Go" authentication model is pretty poorly implemented and problematic. While I don't have to reauthorize on Xbox with HBO, it is a constant problem with Showtime, Starz and other "Go" channels. And why should I need to authorize these individual apps anyway? Please let me just log in once. There really needs to be a better way to do this...


There is no way you should have to reactivate HBO Go each time you use it, if you do something is wrong. If a reboot doesn't fix it and you want to use it I would contact TiVo support and see if you can get it resolved. If this is a global problem (most people seeing it) then it is a bug that certainly needs to be fixed.

That said authentication through a Pay TV provider is everywhere, channels web sites, apps on various platforms, Hulu etc. From what I can see the process is somewhat clunky but for the most part works. I think of all the competing partners that had to agree to this and make it work with their systems and I am actually amazed it works as well as it does.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I have never subscribed to HBO NOW but I have been using HGO GO for over 2 years without issue. Primarily I access the service with Amazon Fire TV but I also own Apple TV and Roku. Since I access HBO GO through Comcast authentication, I can't even check to see if I can get it to work with TiVo.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I've had to login a couple of times too. I attributed it to the app getting updated. I think we should give it more time before declaring it a bug.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

You have hbo, fios and a Tivo. Why not just record off the hbo channels? At least for the new shows.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Not going cross post, just let you know that the next TiVo update contains nothing but bug fixes. HBO Go is probably one of them.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Johncv said:


> Not going cross post, just let you know that the next TiVo update contains nothing but bug fixes. HBO Go is probably one of them.


TiVo can push out updates to HBO Go without a TiVo OS update. Unless they are fixing reboots, it is doubtful a TiVo OS update will fix most issues with HBO Go.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

2 out of the 3 times I've used the HBO GO app on my Roamio I've had to go through the activation process. The current version of the app definitely has a bug where it forgets that it's activated sometimes.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HD_Dude said:


> I was delighted to hear HBO Go was finally available on TiVo.
> 
> So happy? I cancelled HBO Now...called FIOS and added HBO to my subscription. BTW, I'm 75/75.
> 
> ...


I never had that issue during the four months I most recently had HBO on FiOS. Once I activated a device for HBO GO, it stayed activated. HBO Now is too expensive. I get HBO a few months every year from FiOS for under $10 a month. While HBO Now was $15 the last time I checked. I think the $10 a month is barely worth it.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> I think the $10 a month is barely worth it.


HBO isn't worth it to keep 12 months a year, IMO. They have a few good shows but honestly, I think Showtime, Netflix and Amazon Prime are eating HBO's lunch these days, and each at a lower monthly price.

Just read an interesting article about HBO's travails these days:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hbos-100m-vinyl-disappoints-westworld-868605


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Well Tivo apps never as good as on other devices in my experience.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> HBO isn't worth it to keep 12 months a year, IMO. They have a few good shows but honestly, I think Showtime, Netflix and Amazon Prime are eating HBO's lunch these days, and each at a lower monthly price.
> 
> Just read an interesting article about HBO's travails these days:
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hbos-100m-vinyl-disappoints-westworld-868605


Vinyl definitely wasn't something that looked appealing. I didn't want to watch a generic version of what happened in rock n roll. So I haven't even taken a peak at it.

And the promos that I've seen are the same type of scenes that I've seen in movies too. Stereotypical stuff.

The youngsters that may be more unaware of the rise of rock n roll probably could care less about the subject matter. AT least that's my hunch.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

Every.

Single.

Day.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> HBO isn't worth it to keep 12 months a year, IMO. They have a few good shows but honestly, I think Showtime, Netflix and Amazon Prime are eating HBO's lunch these days, and each at a lower monthly price.
> 
> Just read an interesting article about HBO's travails these days:
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hbos-100m-vinyl-disappoints-westworld-868605


Don't mistake what that article is pointing out. The Reason HBO has 38 million subscribers and growing, that a vast majority do watch it 12 months a year is they have quality programming. To keep that, shutting down projects is what makes HBO great, not a weakness. For Vinyl specifically the first hour or more of the premere 2 hour episode was not good and likely they lost viewers. But if you stuck with it, the last 45 minutes or so and the next episode were very good and it shows promise. 
Everyone has their likes and dislikes, for us and it seems those we hang with it's HBO shows we most talk about when when TV is being discussed.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> Well Tivo apps never as good as on other devices in my experience.


Netflix and Youtube on the Bolt are really well done and about as fast as any other device out there.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hulu on the bolt is equivalent to Hulu on other devices. Netflix and Amazon are the last UI and have worked well for me so far.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

tampa8 said:


> Don't mistake what that article is pointing out. The Reason HBO has 38 million subscribers and growing, that a vast majority do watch it 12 months a year is they have quality programming. To keep that, shutting down projects is what makes HBO great, not a weakness. For Vinyl specifically the first hour or more of the premere 2 hour episode was not good and likely they lost viewers. But if you stuck with it, the last 45 minutes or so and the next episode were very good and it shows promise.
> Everyone has their likes and dislikes, for us and it seems those we hang with it's HBO shows we most talk about when when TV is being discussed.


Oh, I agree that HBO has made a lot of high-quality TV (as evidenced by my excitement that TiVo finally got HBO GO)! I just think they've sort of lost their way a bit these days. Hopefully they bounce back.

TONS of people (and critics) love Game of Thrones but that sort of fantasy stuff just isn't my cup of tea. But I don't deny that it looks extremely well produced. The only shows that I enjoy on HBO these days are Girls (ending next year -- it's time), Togetherness and Silicon Valley. Westworld looks intriguing, if it ever arrives. I had thought about trying out Vinyl but, given the mixed reviews and the fact that my viewing plate is full right now, I'll probably pass.


----------



## Eskimo1 (Oct 25, 2007)

I was excited to be able to watch old episodes of Game of Thrones and the Sopranos, but tivo has let me down again. I have a Romio that I thought I would use for Netflix and Amazon Prime, but it locks up too often, and I don't want to risk it locking up during a recording. I have the same experience with HBO Go. It is a shame. My $99 sony blu-ray does a better job with netflix and amazon. Hopefully it will get HBO Go. Maybe I should buy an apple tv... but should I really need more than a blu-ray and Tivo?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

The HBO GO UI has too many nested columns. I don't recall the UI being that way on the PS4.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

HD_Dude said:


> Every.
> 
> Single.
> 
> Day.


Me, too. For some reason, HBO GO on my Roamio Pro keeps deactivating itself. I'm also on FiOS.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

I was all ready for a Friday night "Game of Thrones" marathon on HBO Go...wow, what an ordeal!

Loading, spinning circles, loading....refusing to recognize remote 'rewind,' 'fast forward' or 'play...' loading....audio cutting in and out....

And this is on BOTH the Tivo Roamio Pro and my Samsung 4K!

Ugly!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

HD_Dude said:


> I was all ready for a Friday night "Game of Thrones" marathon on HBO Go...wow, what an ordeal!
> 
> Loading, spinning circles, loading....refusing to recognize remote 'rewind,' 'fast forward' or 'play...' loading....audio cutting in and out....
> 
> ...


Yeah, same for me this morning with Flight of the Conchords. So I switched to the Apple TV. Sigh. I don't know if the problem is HTML5 apps in general or just the Roamio's ability to run them, but YouTube, Plex and especially HBO GO all seem a little rickety on my Roamio in a way that Netflix and Amazon Video don't. I know Netflix is a native TiVo app, not HTML5. How about Amazon? The way its UI is drawn on the screen, it doesn't look like it's HTML5 to me.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Also having to activate repeatedly on Time Warner. As far as "Resume", I found that if I back out of an episode using the Back button, I have Resume available. If I use Live TV, Guide, or any other button that abruptly kicks me out of HBO Go, then I don't have Resume available for that title.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

When HBO GO asks for credentials going to it a second time always fixes it. I have always backed out rather than go Live and do have resume. Once you know this it really is a minor bug hopefully fixed eventually. Keep in mind HBO GO does sometimes ask for credentials again to make sure you still subscribe, not every day though!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tampa8 said:


> When HBO GO asks for credentials going to it a second time always fixes it. I have always backed out rather than go Live and do have resume. Once you know this it really is a minor bug hopefully fixed eventually. Keep in mind HBO GO does sometimes ask for credentials again to make sure you still subscribe, not every day though!


I've never had it ask on a credentialed device a second time. I've used it on and off for years. The checking of your credentials is supposed to happen in the background.

I know that some services and/or providers have had credential problems.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

same issue here, have to activate HBO Go each day. Cox cable, Premiere. Never had the issue on our Fire Stick, so it's a Tivo thing.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

HD_Dude said:


> Every.
> 
> Single.
> 
> Day.


If you are frequently being asked to re-activate your device for HBO Go, please email your TSN to [email protected] with the subject "HBO Go re-activation".


----------



## Chevelleman (Feb 28, 2016)

Cool. I'll have to do this.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

TiVoMargret said:


> If you are frequently being asked to re-activate your device for HBO Go, please email your TSN to [email protected] with the subject "HBO Go re-activation".


Done.

Thank you, Margret, I appreciate it.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

As a second followup, my Roamio Basic is now asking to be reactivated as well as my Plus. I have sent an email to Margret.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

tampa8 said:


> When HBO GO asks for credentials going to it a second time always fixes it. I have always backed out rather than go Live and do have resume. Once you know this it really is a minor bug hopefully fixed eventually. Keep in mind HBO GO does sometimes ask for credentials again to make sure you still subscribe, not every day though!


This work around also works for me, backing out when you get the activation screen with the back button and then going back into the app avoids the re-activation.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

TiVoMargret said:


> If you are frequently being asked to re-activate your device for HBO Go, please email your TSN to [email protected] with the subject "HBO Go re-activation".


No improvement yet.

Still asking to 'activate your device...'

TiVo - I know you're working on it, and I appreciate it.

This is just an update.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Minor bug at worst, takes two seconds to back out and go back in again, no credentials needed.


----------



## tabarnes19 (Feb 1, 2016)

I seem to have an issue with HBO go looking wrong on the Bolt. Seems the aspect ratio is off. Almost like it was zoomed and then pinched . I don't have that problem with HBO go on roku or Apple TV. Is that a bug or something only I'm seeing ? It's on both my mini and main.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> Minor bug at worst, takes two seconds to back out and go back in again, no credentials needed.


i can go back and forth all day, until I plug in a code no go.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> i can go back and forth all day, until I plug in a code no go.


When you go into the app, sign in. Next time and everytime after, go into the app, if it asks for credentials do nothing else except hit to go live. Then go back into the APP. Everytime you go into the APP if it asks for credentials do not give them, get out of the APP and go back in. If that does not work you well may have a different problem.

There will be a point where you may have to give credentials for real because HBO does check to be sure you still subscribe via your Satellite provider. (Or cable)


----------



## matk123 (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine has stayed "authenticated" since the day we got HBO GO on Tivo. I have a Roamio Basic on Verizon FIOS. I've even had software upgrades, reboots, and power outages since and I'm still authorized.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

UPDATE: 

Earlier in the week, I sent in my service number, as TiVo Margret requested.

As of last night, I can now enter HBO Go without a redundant authentication request.

I no longer get the 'activate your device' screen...it goes straight into HBO Go.

Thanks, Margret.


----------



## koenip (Jul 27, 2003)

HD_Dude said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Earlier in the week, I sent in my service number, as TiVo Margret requested.
> 
> ...


I wish I could say the same. Nothing has changed for me


----------



## patrickjd78 (Feb 1, 2012)

TivoJD said:


> This work around also works for me, backing out when you get the activation screen with the back button and then going back into the app avoids the re-activation.


Still going to send my info to Tivo Margaret


----------

